# 69 Dash Removal



## Chadcock1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Can anyone who has removed a dash in an old GTO tell me how to get the bolt that is just above the speedometer out? My speedometer is in the way and I can't see it nor will the speedo come out. I have the cable disconnected, the steering column is out and all of the seemingly little bolts holding the bottom of the speedo are out. What am I missing? Dash will pivot left and right on that last bolt.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

memory serves right, the black plastic bezel insert that acts as a filler for the LH & RH gauge openings, that plastic insert has a hole, possibly one on each side, in the top that you have to go through with a short stubby screwdriver. that should be it, been a while since I have pulled a '69 dash asm.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes. Use a small mirror that will let you see up into the top of the speedo opening. Actually all three of those openings (guages/lights, speedo, and clock/tach) are supposed to have phillips head sheet metal screws at the top that bite into slots in the metal part of the dash (the part that's welded to the rest of the car). Use a short phillips head screwdriver to remove it/them.

Bear


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm about to reassemble my dash... When I removed my dash those instrument bezel screws didn't do anything but hold in the bezel and go into the gauge cluster. I did have to lift my whole dash up to get the small plastic dash clips to release - they are above the cluster on the edge of the steel lip of the dash.


----------

